

Resources for learning Meteor.js - AbhishekBiswal

Hello. I&#x27;m a PHP Programmer, and I want to create a real-time web application. So, I stumbled upon this framework : Meteor.JS, can you guys provide some links to good tutorials, ebooks, PDFs to learn Meteor ( For Programmers ). I checked out &quot;Discover Meteor&quot; by Sacha, but I&#x27;m looking for some free books&#x2F;tuts.
======
yaliceme
The Discover Meteor book is great; I highly recommend it. However, if you are
looking for free tutorials, Stephan Hocchaus put together a nice compilation
of the resources out there here - [http://yauh.de/articles/376/best-learning-
resources-for-mete...](http://yauh.de/articles/376/best-learning-resources-
for-meteorjs)

~~~
AbhishekBiswal
Hey! Thanks. Would you recommend Meteor to make real-time multi page web app?

~~~
yaliceme
Sure. Chris Mather did a screencast on building a multi page web app with
Meteor - [http://www.eventedmind.com/posts/meteor-build-a-multi-
page-a...](http://www.eventedmind.com/posts/meteor-build-a-multi-page-app)

